# No. I didnt hug no chicken today.



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

just in case anyone was wondering...


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Tsk tsk Rosco. I hugged mine early this morning. That's only because I had to worm them! LOL


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I hug a chicken every day. Might as well start the day right. And not just to worm. 

Roscoe, so why didn't you?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think dawg is using the excuse of worming to cover up what a soft touch he is when it comes to his chickens.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

robin416 said:


> I think dawg is using the excuse of worming to cover up what a soft touch he is when it comes to his chickens.


I DO have a soft spot for my chickens. But it's true that I picked each one up this morning and wormed them. I'll be doing it again tomorrow and Saturday morning as well.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

hey Rosco,chickens need love,too!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yeah Dawg, it's time for me to worm too.


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

Dawg. Just curious, why do you have to hug your chickens to worm them. Isn't it just a matter of putting something in their food? I have never wormed my chickens. I read pros and cons about doing that and I haven't noticed any problems with them. I can use input from all y'all!


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

This isn't chicken related unless you're in my area and you're worried about your chickens welfare. We are supposed to get anywhere from 10 to 20 inches of snow on Monday depending on what news channel you're on. I am so happy that, I'm going to be missing that my flight leaves at 5:45 in the morning and the snow is supposed to hit later in the day. I'm hoping that the weathermen don't know what they're talking about because my kids are coming back from Phoenix that day on the plane. Im the biggest worry wart, it's a wonder I ever enjoy my life. I truly hope there is no life after death because I'd be a worry wart then too.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hope the weather doesn't spoil your plans!

We worm. The wormer recommended is Valbazen and a bottle lasts a long time. I use a 1ml. Syringe to give 0.5 ml. I have seen worms a long time ago-rounds. And an autopsy last year was a death due to capillaria damage and bacteria moving in to the damaged intestine. 

Dawg53 is the worm man. He knows alot about worms.


----------



## sswanee17 (May 17, 2015)

Seminole, no wonder he hugs them then, he has to so he can give them a shot. Ha ha ha I know some people that worm their chickens in other ways. This girl I know would put Cayanne pepper in their food. I don't know how often she would do that but that's all I think she ever does.I read that on one of the articles about worming that that was one of the methods to use. I think if anything I will go that route I don't want to have to give shots to 30 chickens. I don't have chickens that like to be picked up and they usually run when I try to catch them. The only ones I have no problems with as far is picking them up or anything like that is my barred rock hens. They come and jump on me and like me to give them attention but they're the only ones. I also had to get chicken feed today so I bought a couple bags of the feather fixer like you were talking, I'm going to try that out and see if it makes any difference. It looks like one of my chickens is molting, her feathers just look different. I also think that my rooster is going after her because she has a bare spot on the back of the top of her head. I hate it when roosters do that. If I see him abusing her or any of the other ones I'll get rid of him. I hate seeing chickens with bare back and heads because a dang rooster has been pecking on them. I'm not supposed to have roosters anyway so that wouldn't bother me any.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Cayenne pepper is ineffective treating worms. However if birds are slacking off laying eggs, adding it to their feed seems to get them to lay eggs more consistently... like a "pick me up." I dont give shots to worm my birds. I use a syringe without a needle to administer a liquid wormer orally to each chicken. I pick the bird up and cradle her in my arm (there's your hugging.) Then pull her wattles down and mouth opens. I then shoot the liquid in her mouth and let go of the wattles immediately so she can swallow the liquid on her own. Then I let her go and grab another bird and repeat worming until they're all done.
I used to worm 25 chickens in about 30 minutes in this manner. Thirty chickens can be done in about 40 minutes easy. 
Have a small penned area where you can herd them into when you first let them out in the morning. Dont let them eat anything, water is okay. Have your wormer and syringe w/o needle ready to use, then grab a hen and get started. Once you've wormed her, release her out of the secured pen to go about her business, then get busy with the rest of them. You'll be done before you know it.
Then about 3 hours later go ahead and feed your birds, a little at a time, gradually increasing feed throughout the rest of the day.
Dogs and cats get monthly worming...and they dont peck the ground all the time like chickens do... picking up worm eggs.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Or , like I go out at night and do it. I have a light that clips onto my cap.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Has anyone tried a wormer that is sold as a pelleted food?You mix it in a 50lb bag of feed.I haven't tried it yet but have been thinking about trying it this spring.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> Has anyone tried a wormer that is sold as a pelleted food?You mix it in a 50lb bag of feed.I haven't tried it yet but have been thinking about trying it this spring.


I use the Strike III by Durvet.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> Has anyone tried a wormer that is sold as a pelleted food?You mix it in a 50lb bag of feed.I haven't tried it yet but have been thinking about trying it this spring.


Like Nm156 mentioned; Durvet Strike lll or Rooster Booster Triple Action Wormer can be mixed in a 50lb sack of feed. A scoop is provided with the Rooster Booster wormer. You can mix 1/3 wormer to one pound feed if you wish. Both are the same and is an effective wormer. I've used the latter, but wasnt satisfied with it because some birds eat it, some birds dont. This is why I prefer liquids and then pastes.


----------

